# Bootloaded and aps not showing up?!



## BlackDeath (Sep 28, 2011)

I am fairly new at this so here we go.

I have just loaded UNL3ASH3D_V1.3 and I had backed up my applications with Titanium Backup and made the plunge. Everything went smooth but most of my aps did not load back in my application list. When I go to the market I see them listed but they say not installed. Then when I click on one of them the only option says open. So what am I doing wrong? Do I need to set a certain setting to access internal SD or External SD to have them populate my applications list?

Sorry also next question.. Under storage settings you can use internal or SD card.. what is best and why?


----------



## sheldoneous (Jun 6, 2011)

Wipe market cache and data...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackDeath (Sep 28, 2011)

Where do I wipe market cache and data? When I do that will it allow me to re-download them again? I backed my applications to my external SD card with TB. When I look at the not installed list in the Market it give me no option to do anything.

I went under settings and applications and manage and cleared the market data and cache. Now it shows up under my aps as installed but when I check my applications list they are still not all showing up?


----------



## revenge8 (Jun 10, 2011)

check the media section in manage applications.. make sure nothing is checked. Some apps that are moved to the media section randomly disappear after reboots whether you are rooted or not. This is a known bug. Move all apps to internal memory until a fix is given. Hope that helps.

Also there is a known problem restoring/installing system apps. It seems extremely difficult and I'm not sure if anyone has successfully restored system apps with TiBu yet.


----------



## BlackDeath (Sep 28, 2011)

Just checked media manager and all applications have no check mark next to them. If they are not checked does that mean that they are already on the internal memory? I can see the aps and I can uninstall them but not run them or see them in my applications list. There has to be some way to make them popup.


----------



## revenge8 (Jun 10, 2011)

welp hopefully you made a nandroid backup of your stock ROM before you installed the custom one. You may just want to go back to that.. then reinstall the custom ROM.. something seems like it went wrong in the install process. I cant think of any reason why your apps wouldnt show up
Also there is no option "to set a certain setting to access internal SD or External SD to have them populate my applications list" as stated in your OP.

maybe someone else will think of something.. but ill keep it in my mind and see if i can come up with another reason or fix for ya


----------



## BlackDeath (Sep 28, 2011)

Some of the aps I have show up in my aps list. If I go to the Market and look at my aps I can see all the others. For instance, I can select Titanium Backup and uninstall it, then immediately install it again and when it is done it does not say open or show up in my aps list. Maybe if I uninstall it and reboot then install it? or Uninstall it then clear my market cache? I will try a couple things but this is weird.


----------



## revenge8 (Jun 10, 2011)

you can always try to uninstall all your apps and reinstall them all cleanly... try not to use TiBu just do everything through market. Either that or just start over again like i said and reinstall your custom ROM from a clean slate.


----------



## BlackDeath (Sep 28, 2011)

Ok I had to clear the market cache and then it seemed that just the TiBackup key was installed and not the application. So all set now.. Thanks for the help...


----------

